# Favourite looking headstock?



## ProgCorey (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm looking at designing a custom seven at the moment, and one thing that I'm stuck on is the design of the headstock.

I'm usually a fan of the reversed Jackson style headstock you see on superstrats and whatnot, but I haven't found a really nice looking seven version of one.

I'd like to see what you guys think. if you could post pics it would be even better 

I know this thread sounds a little bit silly..but I think the headstock can really make or break the look of a guitar.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 7, 2011)

Always been a fan of reversed headstocks myself. ESP and Ibanez have the best in my opinion.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 7, 2011)

I know it probably makes me seem dull, but I'm still a big fan of the Strat headstock.










Or some of its variants, like the oversized '70s CBS headstocks...








Or the Washburn Nuno siggie headstocks...


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 7, 2011)

Jackson Reversed is also my fav  and a Reversed Ibanez 7 as well


----------



## rekab (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## rekab (Mar 7, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


>


 
^ THIS


----------



## Grimriffer (Mar 7, 2011)

Reversed Jackson-ish. And the lighter the better


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Hollowway (Mar 7, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


>



This. My favorite by far. But if you use this HS, be prepared for everyone to tell you not to rip off BM.


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 7, 2011)

This has always been my favorite headstock design.


----------



## ProgCorey (Mar 7, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


>


 
Yeah those headstocks look pretty nice, but it doesn't suit the style I'm going for.

The guitar I can say looks closest to what I'm going for is this:





The whole Caparison 27-fret, with the Ibanez/jackson look of these Edwards, without the wanky fretboard inlays/bindings. And of course in 7 string haha


----------



## Kr1zalid (Mar 7, 2011)

Blackmachine and Ibanez, both original and reversed.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 7, 2011)

Fav Reversed: Jackson Reversed 7





Fav Normal: Jackson 7





I am a little biased though


----------



## fuzzboy (Mar 7, 2011)

areyna21 said:


> This has always been my favorite headstock design.



I came to this thread with this guitar and it's headstock in mind!

Also 70's strats, parker and PRS headstocks are awesome


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 7, 2011)

My favorite headstocks are ones that look like this









I don't really like a headstock with all the tuners on one side... Although I don't think they are ugly, I just prefer the "standard" style headstock (I guess) with 3 on one side 3 on the other or whatever the amount of strings/pegs you have... However the only style I actually find kind of unattractive is the reverse headstock haha


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 7, 2011)

Cockstock, BM stock, Ibby stock, 3+3 Ibby Fireman stock.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 7, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> This. My favorite by far. But if you use this HS, be prepared for everyone to tell you not to rip off BM.



That's pretty nice right there...what's a bm? No, really, I've never seen/heard of that before


----------



## bklixuz (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Miek (Mar 7, 2011)

areyna21 said:


> This has always been my favorite headstock design.



Fine taste, my friend. I guess now would be a good time to ask if anyone has any reversed-cockstocks? I've been wondering what that'd look like.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 7, 2011)

Jackson standard BY FAR! Not a fan of reversed headstocks...


----------



## pylyo (Mar 7, 2011)

Those reversed Rico headstocks are killer. And BM of course.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 7, 2011)

The BC Rich headstock





and the esp schector like headstock


----------



## Van (Mar 7, 2011)

It's not a standard head stock, but I love this one:


----------



## uni777 (Mar 7, 2011)

The headstock should compliment the whole design of the guitar.
A bc rich beast headstock on a strat would look like ass, as would a strat headstock on a Beast.. 

IMHO a headstok often makes or breaks the design of an instrument.


----------



## drenzium (Mar 7, 2011)

BRJ reversed headstock


----------



## Variant (Mar 7, 2011)

Unnecessary. 






The other end is where it's at.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 7, 2011)

Variant said:


> The other end is where it's at.



Funny, I tell that to all the girls I bone, and they don't agree with me


----------



## Variant (Mar 7, 2011)

^
_*"There is no wrong hole, merely the wrong girl"*_

- Ryan R. Miller -


----------



## Hollowman (Mar 7, 2011)

My favorites
B.C. Rich inline pointed





B.C. Rich inline curved reversed though.





ESP inline





Ibanez inline


----------



## maxwelloo (Mar 7, 2011)

Miek said:


> Fine taste, my friend. I guess now would be a good time to ask if anyone has any reversed-cockstocks? I've been wondering what that'd look like.


probably a bit like this


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 7, 2011)

This:






Or THIS:


----------



## CloudAC (Mar 7, 2011)

^^^ This

I am a huge fan of Reverse Ibanez headstocks though. They look badass, as does the normal Ibanez headstockk.


----------



## Rook (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a strange obsession with EBMM headstocks, but I like Jackson heads (6IL either way and 3 a side) too.

Depends on the guitar.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Mar 7, 2011)

Simplicity at it's best


----------



## kmanick (Mar 7, 2011)

Bernie will do any variation of this you like (reversed Retro)
straight 7 2/5, 1/6


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Caparison


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 7, 2011)

Blackmachine, or THIS:


----------



## Euthanasia (Mar 7, 2011)

rekab said:


> ^ THIS


+1
The jackson SLMG is beautiful aswell, esspecially if reversed.


----------



## Euthanasia (Mar 7, 2011)

+1 for the blackmachine reversed.
The pointed ESP Jackson SLMG are awsome aswell, especially when reversed. Same goes for Ibanez.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## kylendm (Mar 7, 2011)

The bigger the better.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'd say I'm a big fan of the BRJ Jekyll reverse pointed headstock. At first I thought they looked a little strange. But the more I looked at them, the more I liked 'em. I also think the Mayones Regius 7 and the Carvin DC 7x7 have a nice organic look to them.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 7, 2011)

All my favourites have already been posted, except these ones:










Neither would work with 7 strings though 

Aside from them, the Ibanez ones, Blackmachine ones, Music Man and Caparison ones are my favourites.

I have a soft spot for the CBS Strat headstock too.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## AHelm (Mar 7, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Neither would work with 7 strings though








Me likey this...


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 7, 2011)

While I like reversed strat....I think my two favs are the standard Schecter one and the earlier Schecter Devil/Scorpion tribals:


----------



## Infamous Impact (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## zilla (Mar 7, 2011)

This:






a reverse version of this:






or a reverse ibanez headstock


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 7, 2011)

Kind of like the PRS one but with longer horns on the end.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a massive fan of the Caparison Devil's Tail headstock.
It's awesome because it's a 2+4 / 3+4 , but it looks reversed.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 7, 2011)

The Fender headstock, in my humble and meaningless opinion, is an atrocity against mankind.

I personally like the ESP F headstock.


----------



## noizfx (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends on what kind of shape you get... 

I'm a fan of the ESP inline headstock as well, if it's a more aggressive body shape.

If it's a more "traditional" shape, I like Sugizo's take on the Zemaitis headstock

The original Zemaitis headstock





ESP Sugizo's take


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 8, 2011)

Washburn 





Daemoness





G&L





PRS


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone tell me that Carvin 12 string is photoshopped.


----------



## Gibsonist666 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Kr1zalid (Mar 8, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> Someone tell me that Carvin 12 string is photoshopped.


 
That's my first thought too...


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 8, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> Someone tell me that Carvin 12 string is photoshopped.



No, it's not


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Caparison Devil's Tail for 7


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with the Fender headstocks, not a fan of the strats and can't stand the tele ones. But I do love me an Agile Interceptor.


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a reverse lefty. Wrap your heads around that!


----------



## Gibsonist666 (Mar 8, 2011)

^ that is amazing


----------



## Durero (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## drgordonfreeman (Mar 9, 2011)

kylendm said:


> The bigger the better.





LMAOSHMSFOAIDMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is fucking awesome!




Dead Undead said:


> Washburn





I haven't kept up with PRS much lately, but that looks like an old school PRS headstock with the old-style locking tuners on it that they used to use. I hated those things, personally, but I have no idea what their new tuners are like. 

Nonetheless, the PRS headstock style and the ESP headstock style are definitely my favorite.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 9, 2011)

I say BC Beast, Moser, and best of all GUERILLA customs.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 10, 2011)

Burn me at the stake if you must, but the BC Rich Widow headstocks are my personal fave!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, that is UNGODLY. right on.


----------



## Ketzer (Mar 10, 2011)

kylendm said:


> The bigger the better.



I am 100% sold on that. I guess they're hard to find. That's probably the only one in existence


----------



## SavM (Mar 11, 2011)

This one always looked great to me


----------



## vansinn (Mar 11, 2011)

uni777 said:


> The headstock should compliment the whole design of the guitar.
> A bc rich beast headstock on a strat would look like ass, as would a strat headstock on a Beast..
> 
> IMHO a headstok often makes or breaks the design of an instrument.



I fully agree.
My favourite matching outrageusly cool headstock is the one on Mille's Franken-V build  (Graduation project of awesome axe thread).


----------



## ProgCorey (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmm, I'm stuck between choosing either a reverse Jackson/ESP headstock, or a Caparison headstock.

Choice is so tough


----------



## Devotion (Mar 13, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Burn me at the stake if you must, but the BC Rich Widow headstocks are my personal fave!



Totally agree, but the headstok must fit the guitar (or the other way around ), and it just wouldn't go on for example a tele would it? Got to be more brutal


----------



## Wurzelwicht (Oct 28, 2011)

Another nice one:


----------



## TJV (Oct 28, 2011)

Conklin guitars.


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 28, 2011)

I really like the sherman design, as well as the carvin 4+2 and the PRS


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 28, 2011)

Back from the dead! 



TemjinStrife said:


>



Not quite:


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 28, 2011)

Blackmachine. Parker, reverse Jacksons and BC Riches pointies.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 28, 2011)

I always loved the simplicity of the Parker headstock, too.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 28, 2011)

reverse headstocks.

blackmachine in particular

also a big fan of BRJ's and Vik


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 28, 2011)

I REEEEALLY love Elysian's headstocks:


----------



## notasian (Oct 28, 2011)

Seriously guys agile.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Oct 28, 2011)

View attachment 22461

This. This one is amazingly simple but striking. and itll fit on pretty much anything.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't believe I'm the first to post it, but come on guys: 




Also reverse Ibanez, Blackmachine, reverse ESP 6-in-line, PRS and classic strat


----------



## thedarkoceans (Oct 28, 2011)

the old ESP custom.loooovelyyyyyyyy


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## guitarister7321 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've always been a sucker for the reverse Ibanez headstock. 

And this sexy motherfucker:


----------



## musikizlife (Oct 28, 2011)

This 





and 

This





Love em both to death but the first one more cause its mine


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 28, 2011)

Do i even need to bother putting the Ibanez headstock on here?


----------



## Viginez (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Littledidweknow (Oct 28, 2011)

Peavey V Type


----------



## Augury (Oct 28, 2011)

Jackson/Agile
reverse ofc


----------



## Stealthtastic (Oct 29, 2011)

I love caparison headstocks, and soloist headstocks are skeetastic to


----------



## Viginez (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## riot (Oct 29, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Back from the dead!
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite:



Holy mother of sexy headstocks!


----------



## orakle (Oct 29, 2011)

the reversed Jackson (like on a DKMG) and reversed ESP (like on the M series)

oh, and the Guerilla headstock as well


----------



## Viginez (Oct 29, 2011)

also


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 29, 2011)

Guerilla (silverback)


----------



## myampslouder (Oct 30, 2011)

Can never go wrong with an Ibanez reverse headstock


----------



## demonx (Oct 30, 2011)

I've always been very partial to the Mason Bernard headstock. It's what inspired my "Searls" headstock the most, even though mine looks more like others, it was actually based on the MB!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't beat Vik's headstock


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 31, 2011)

^ This is unique as all hell, as are the VIK body shapes I've seen on here.


----------



## CapinCripes (Oct 31, 2011)

they may have been near the bottom of the barrel in terms of older BC riches but i love the way the old platinum series head-stocks look.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 31, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> ^ This is unique as all hell, as are the VIK body shapes I've seen on here.



Yeah it's the little details in his work that impress me most. Like shit you'd never think of doing that gives his work that extra bit of class and modern feel to it.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 31, 2011)

Another Devil's Tail vote. Looks best with gold hardware to me


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's my favorite as of late:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 31, 2011)

You sneaky bastard you. I'm also really digging the headless stuff as well, which IMO Ola has done flawlessly. It doesn't look out of place like other headless designs I've seen before, you know? Like it should not have a headstock.

Also...


----------



## CapinCripes (Oct 31, 2011)

also maybe the 12 string Carvin head-stock for pure ridiculousness.


----------



## Swyse (Nov 1, 2011)

CapinCripes said:


> also maybe the 12 string Carvin head-stock for pure ridiculousness.



Thing is so ridiculous it looks 'shopped.  I don't know what carvin was thinking, but I'm glad they thought it so I could see it.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 1, 2011)

Not even joking.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 1, 2011)

CapinCripes said:


> they may have been near the bottom of the barrel in terms of older BC riches but i love the way the old platinum series head-stocks look.



I hate it. They ruined an otherwise awesome looking Virgin bass with it:






It should have the fucking widow headstock.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 1, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Not even joking.



Right there with you bud.


----------



## Swyse (Nov 1, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Not even joking.



My build thread sense is tingling.


----------



## JStraitiff (Nov 4, 2011)

my favorite by far is the music man jp/axis 4:2 or 5:2.






I also think the floyd rose headstocks are pretty unique.






Might be interesting to go with 4:2 on this style.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 4, 2011)

KxK, ibanez, black machine and reversed carvin (4+3).


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 4, 2011)

I always thought the BC Rich evil headstock looked like you're supposed to rest your balls in it...

Will Stinnett made something that, IMO, is a huge improvement to the Blackmachine headstock:




I know lots of you will disagree, but the one thing that doesn't sit well with me regarding Blackmachines is the headstock and the way it grows steadily larger towards the end. This one (to me) looks a lot more balanced without looking like a totally shameless rip.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 4, 2011)

^ Yeah I agree. Seeing as Blackmachines have headstocks comparable to a Parker I wouldn't call it a rip off.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Nov 4, 2011)

Godlike. And this is coming from a die-hard Ibanez player.

(Thanks Eaeolian  )


----------



## shadscbr (Nov 4, 2011)

I love the Artinger slotted headstock 

This particular headstock isn't mine, but it's sweet...Matt & I have a 7 string version in the works 






Shad


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Nov 6, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Not even joking.



Best headstock is no headstock.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Nov 6, 2011)

Jacksol SLS
Jackson Standard
Caparison Devil's Tail are may favorits.

But I prefer Headless too


----------



## RobZero (Nov 6, 2011)

Rash' 4+2:






Daemoness' 7 string reversed:





vik's split headstocks:









obviously:


----------



## patata (May 16, 2013)

Daemoness,Blackmachine,Ibby Reversed,Ibby 8
The etherial headstock is sick as well.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 16, 2013)

most of the carved ones like in BM or Parker.
Reversed ESP or Jackson
Vic
Ibanez (regular and reversed)


----------



## Barney (May 16, 2013)

I know it's a bit controversial, but my 2 favs are the original *Parker Fly headstock* and the *D'Angelico NYSS type*


----------



## vilk (May 16, 2013)

blackmachine
parker
I dunno why but the classic jackson reverse. It's like your guitar is a hockey stick.


----------



## vilk (May 16, 2013)

um, i absolutely did not double post. what the crap is this. Why can't we delete posts on here? or am I retarded.


----------



## Navid (May 16, 2013)

2 years old thread is old.


----------



## patata (May 16, 2013)

Navid said:


> 2 years old thread is old.



and?


----------



## vansinn (May 16, 2013)

Mille's FrankenV head: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...awesome-axe-sequel-process-pics-inside-9.html (post #215)


----------



## eddiewarlock (May 16, 2013)

https://www.google.es/search?hl=es&...hread.php%3F18321-Mason-bernard-bible;600;275


----------



## Rusti (May 16, 2013)

*mod edit: last time you're getting told this, post your work outside of dealers again and you're getting a ban*


----------



## foreright (May 16, 2013)

The Rusti one above is pretty awesome... I quite like ths Siggi Braun Raven one though also:






I think that one would look great as a 7 (5+2) or 8-string (5+3)


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 16, 2013)

clean and simple...


----------



## Hywel (May 16, 2013)

I quite like the schecter type (reverse in this case)






and the Blackmachine/Parker/Skervesen types


----------



## amberawakening (May 16, 2013)

I'm in love with my ESP LTD H-1007


----------



## MBMoreno (May 16, 2013)

Mine:


----------



## piggins411 (May 16, 2013)

^ Awesome. I saw one on this site a while back where some guy had an owl put into it. That's probably my favorite I've seen. Not really a specific brand but whatever


----------



## muffinbutton (May 16, 2013)

piggins411 said:


> ^ Awesome. I saw one on this site a while back where some guy had an owl put into it. That's probably my favorite I've seen. Not really a specific brand but whatever



I know exactly what you're talking about! It was somebeody taking Ormsby's class! I'll go find it.

EDIT: Talking about this right?


----------



## yingmin (May 16, 2013)

In a move that will surprise no one, I'm going to say Parker. 






To step outside the box a little bit, I also love everything about F-style mandolins, other than the fact that they are mandolins.


----------



## Curt (May 16, 2013)

Acacia and Mayones


----------



## jahosy (May 16, 2013)

In order of preference:

1) Jackson Reverse headstock




2) Caparison Devil's tail





3) Myka Dragonfly





4) Mayones


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 17, 2013)

^ penises all.


----------



## potatohead (May 17, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> ^ penises all.



Jackson one is a sharp penis. Vaginas beware.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 17, 2013)

My two fav's are the BC Rich headstock reversed (not that later Widow shit):








And the Jackson AT1 reversed:







Rev.


----------



## skeels (May 17, 2013)

I like guitars that have that "negative space" style, like the Parker and BM, but I dislike the ones with the hooking curves to them. To me, they look like can-openers.

I like excessively pointy ones like the Bowes Impaler and well.. the ones I made. 


Also, did the guy ever get his guitar built? It's been like two years right?


----------



## jbab (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Polythoral (May 17, 2013)

also this one


----------



## skeels (May 17, 2013)

jbab said:


>


 
Three things....

one.) That first one looks like my friend's thumb after it got smashed with a ball-peen hammer.

two.) Also on the first one, I think it needs more string winds on the tuning posts.

three.) That second one... Someone took a coffee table and.... Someone put strings on a ..... So a harp and a coffee table walk into a bar..... 

Um....

What in the hell is that?


----------



## Eisenbass (May 17, 2013)

Well...this is, by far, one of the best headstocks I've ever seen...
This luthier, Mr. Raphael Guzzardi, would be the one to make my 8-string, but he passed away a couple weeks ago.

This is his work


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 17, 2013)

I rather like mine.


----------



## dcoughlin1 (May 17, 2013)

jbab said:


>



Damn you beat me to it!


----------



## CD1221 (May 19, 2013)

^

Erm..... How many miles of wire is in that humbucker? Holy crap.

Also, longest tune-a-matic I have ever seen... Explorer-harp?


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 19, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about! It was somebeody taking Ormsby's class! I'll go find it.
> 
> EDIT: Talking about this right?



Thanks guys! It's a slightly squeezed version of the Ormsby 'scoop'. Love it. Although I do get torn between my custom's headstock.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 19, 2013)

Far from my favorite, but its damn interesting. 




I do love the classic etherial headstock that is on 90% of their guitars though.








What can I say, im a bit of a fanboy


----------



## patata (May 19, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Far from my favorite, but its damn interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait till you see mine


----------



## jonajon91 (May 19, 2013)

I have seen it. It has its own thread in the Luther section ... you replied to my comment.


----------



## skeels (May 19, 2013)

Crummy pictures are crummy.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 19, 2013)

Oh yeah. that spalted one.


----------



## anthonyferguson (May 19, 2013)

Guess you like your own designs


----------



## skeels (May 19, 2013)

Haha yeah... 

Really dig that logo!


----------



## patata (May 19, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> I have seen it. It has its own thread in the Luther section ... you replied to my comment.



I mean IRL


----------



## Altar (May 19, 2013)




----------



## AwDeOh (May 19, 2013)

^ This is a thread about headstocks, not meat cleavers.


----------



## skeels (May 19, 2013)

^it looked like a spatula to me.


----------



## Curt (May 19, 2013)

patata said:


> Wait till you see mine


 


jonajon91 said:


> I have seen it. It has its own thread in the Luther section ... you replied to my comment.


 ....ing EL OH EL.


----------



## JP Universe (May 19, 2013)

Skervy Viper





New KxK













Beastly Oni 





Parker





PRS





Agile





Ibanez


----------



## Superwoodle (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Watty (May 19, 2013)

Polythoral said:


>



Thanks for the love man!


----------



## crg123 (May 26, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> Skervy Viper




 That is my favorite headstock ever. I'm getting the Viper "Octopus" soon which has the original viper headstock (the owner helped to create the design) To bad he didn't think it flip it around and use those hipshot tuners cause it looks amazing like yours. Although I do wonder why its more stretched out from the nut.


----------

